# Gaming in Fulton, New York



## PJ-Mason (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, all. Since moving up here to Fulton, i haven't gotten much
opportunity to game over the last couple years. Either because of a
crazed schedule or absolute lack of hosting space. I've moved into a
new place (thought just as cramped as usual), but recently learned
that my landlord downstairs is a gamer! Since he has offered to host
a game downstairs, i accepted the the responsibility for "Operation:
Find Gamers". As it stands right now, my Landlord, we'll call him
jeremy, is experienced in D&D (3E at least), Shadowrun, Rolemaster,
and Palladium (among others). He'll play just about anything i think
though. I have played and ran just about every game out there. I'd
rather not play D&D right away (the last group i played with refused
to play anything BUT D&D 3E since it came out. I am a bit drained on
it for now). Anyone playing in this group has to be willing to play
a whole bunch of different genres and systems. If no one wants to
DM/GM then i can do it happily. In a perfect world we could revolve
the position of DM/GM occasionally.

Since Jeremy commutes to every work every morning his schedule makes
weekdays and Sunday nights inpossible (has to get up at 3 AM!). So
we are looking at Friday and Saturday nights, or Sunday afternoon.
On sundays we'd have to finish up by 6 PM or so. Towards winter time
his schedule MAY ease up.

So in short:

Gamers needed for new group on Fulton on the weekend. Just about any
game system is possible, we'll all have to vote on it when we get
together. If any of you people are interested, please email me.

PJ
sarge_steel@yahoo.com


----------



## Blackivarr (Sep 12, 2004)

"the last group i played with refused
to play anything BUT D&D 3E since it came out."

Um....I think I still have Mutants&Masterminds and Spycraft both sitting on my shelf collecting dust because you wanted to run them. <jab> <jab>


Seriously....I have been itching to buy d20 future, perhaps convert our old Rifts game. Interested?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> (the last group i played with refused
> to play anything BUT D&D 3E since it came out.




 Really?

hmmm besides MnM and Spycraft there was that "Road Warrior" post ap one shot we played and I also was willing to try Exalted and Feng Shuei.


----------



## PJ-Mason (Sep 15, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> hmmm besides MnM and Spycraft there was that "Road Warrior" post ap one shot we played and I also was willing to try Exalted and Feng Shuei.




Yeah, really. Playing one or MAYBE two weeks of something else than D&D, then switching back to D&D for months/years at a time. Thats refusing to play anything but D&D in my opinion. A one shot of Redline, then back to D&D doesn't equal a well-balanced gaming schedule.  Having some guys in the group willing to play different things didn't seem to matter, because the GROUP always plays D&D after one week of something else. :\


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> Yeah, really. Playing one or MAYBE two weeks of something else than D&D, then switching back to D&D for months/years at a time. Thats refusing to play anything but D&D in my opinion. A one shot of Redline, then back to D&D doesn't equal a well-balanced gaming schedule.  Having some guys in the group willing to play different things didn't seem to matter, because the GROUP always plays D&D after one week of something else. :\




LOL, okay...I _was_ just doing some gentle teasing but in all seriousness, I seem to remember getting psyched up for an MnM campaign (actually I am still chompin' at the bit to play MnM) starting one under your expert GMing and you stopping GMing. I am sure the game didn't go where you wanted but it wasn't the group's fault for stopping. That is not the group not "refusing" to play something. And yes...D&D is always going to be the old standby. I'm sure that's true with most groups.
For me half of Gaming is getting to see your friends in a social setting. The other half is what and how we play.
So in short I truly believe your perceptions of refusal to play other games a bit off and that you share culpability in some of those failed attempts to play other games.


----------

